# Wettest ride (boats)?



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I see lots of comments about this or that boat being the driest ride someone has been on, but compared to what exactly? If I were to piece it together, I think I could loop the boats. The first dry ride would be the wet ride for the fellow who found the other boat drier, and that boat a wet ride for the fellow who found the first one to be drier. 

What's the wettest riding boat you have been on?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

My 19 foot Carolina Skiff. Even with SmartRails, it doesn't take much of a chop to know whether the water is salty enough to fish. Just lick your lips and stop when it tastes salty enough.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

24 foot Fishmaster from Travis Boating Center was great with a tail wind, but headed into the wind with a chop on the water you will get wet.

Same with the 21 foot Kenner we run now. Hmmm wonder if there's a pattern there?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Carolina Skiff


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been on a lot of boats, but the wettest boat I've been on was one of the old red boats that they run out of the Redfish Lodge. We had about a 12mph wind the last time I was down there and I thought we were gonna sink due to all the water we were taking on. It was either a 21' Shallowsport or 21' Shoalwater.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The new Carolina Skiffs in the DLX modles are much drier......

I guess alot of boat can get wet if you going to fast and in bad chop

It all in the conditions


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

this is the wettest boat ive been in


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

WetFins, I mean RedFins. They should have come standard with a poncho and shower cap.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Wet Hawk....errrrr....Bay Hawk....... That is a horrible ride.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*carolina skiff*

My skiff was wet that's for sure. But cheap and got the job done.
Wish I still had it sometimes. Paid for was a great thing.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Other than my old 12' Aluminum Scooter, I would have to say a Bay Hawk has been the wettest boat I've been in to date. Even my 16' Deep and Wide w/tunnel is drier than that particular Bay Hawk.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

The only thing drier than a Carolina Skiff................. is a shower!


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 170 Classic Blue Wave that doubles as a bath tub when there is ANY chop. When I'm up front using the trolling motor, anything over a 1ft chop is over the bow. Add the fact that the scupper cups sit about 2 inches BELOW the water line and well you see my problem.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been soaked riding on a ShallowCraft. The old SCAT 208 was like riding in a rain storm.


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

Wetmaster or Fishmaster!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Robalo 1820


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

If anyone tells you that they never get wet in their boat then they are a true fisherman. Ask them to see that 34" trout they caught and they will tell you it is still at the taxidermist  .

2-3 footers and a stiff wind and you will get wet in any bay boat.

GCB


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Most any boat running in a decent breeze and a quartering chop your going to get wet, done deal. Skiff, aluminum jon and high gunneled offshore boat, all got us wet but I thought that was part of fishing, LOL.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*I would have to say the wettest ride*

is that skiff that V.I.P. makes. Been in one one time and it was a dead calm day but my buddy liked to get it stuck.LOL I kept haveing to get out and push it out of the mud since my buddy was a little bit older and just can't do what he used to. A 24 foot Skiff stuck in the mud with a broken jack-plate ain't no picnic!!!LOL

Oh wait that's what you run ain't it Speckledred!!!LMAO

Brad


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd say this was the wettest boat they've ever been in!









But a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 loaded down with gear, refreshments and my big b_ _ _ will get pretty wet too!


----------



## Jamie Hill (Jul 5, 2006)

Without a doubt the wettest ride I've been in was my son's Redfin 188T. Any chop at all and you were soaked. 

My 22' Transport is dry! No boat could possibly be any drier. I have crossed bays in strong winds from any direction and stayed dry. Only occasionally will a little of the spray get to you.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Husker! I was being nice to some folks fishing in the channel slowed down & gave em' room and yep, ran aground so guess what? You get to push! LMAO! Soap that is pretty wet.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I agree here. I am not just saying this becuase I have this boat. I have had this boat for a good while now and I have hardly got wet from it at all. Just take one out on the worst day you can and you will see what we mean!

Now, the worst I've been on is a 24 ft bay stealth and a shoalwater (I got soaked on both of these).



Jamie Hill said:


> Without a doubt the wettest ride I've been in was my son's Redfin 188T. Any chop at all and you were soaked.
> 
> My 22' Transport is dry! No boat could possibly be any drier. I have crossed bays in strong winds from any direction and stayed dry. Only occasionally will a little of the spray get to you.


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wet Boats*

Carolina Skiff, Bay Hawk


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

*wet boats*

Oh yeah Preditor


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

lets not forget baymaster. all makes and models


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

every Explorer I have ever been dumb enough to get on.............


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

redlegg said:


> WetFins, I mean RedFins. They should have come standard with a poncho and shower cap.


I'll have to agree with that one as far as bay boats. Robalo is the wettest of the offshore boats.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Surprising to see people say that Shoalwaters and Explorers are wet. These hulls have their flaws (slow, gas-guzzling, no reverse, slide in corners), but I would never consider them wet rides. 

Are you sure you guys are not confusing them with another hull?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> Surprising to see people say that Shoalwaters and Explorers are wet. These hulls have their flaws (slow, gas-guzzling, no reverse, slide in corners), but I would never consider them wet rides.
> 
> Are you sure you guys are not comfusing them with another hull?


OR lack of driver skill in chop


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

My friend has a Palm Beach, and while on plane, the front livewell will overflow into the boat, soaking whoever is standing near the console. Also, I have gotten soaked many times on the old ProMaster I used to own. The Pathfinder I have now is a pretty dry ride. In a quartering chop, it can get you wet, but it has to be a pretty good chop.


----------



## skiffdriver (Mar 9, 2007)

*Carolina Skiff*

My 22' Carolina Skiff is a pretty wet boat when you are in decent sized swells. Flat bottoms make a big splash when they come down. You get used to it if you own one and it's not too bad until the water temperature drops. Funny thing is the port side seems to be wetter.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> OR lack of driver skill in chop


That's what I would say. My explorer will give spray in a nasty cross wind, as will any boat, but rarely sprays anything over the bow going straight into the waves with a head wind. With the new "fins" explorer is putting on the back end of the hull, it turns MUCH better even with the motor jacked all the way up. But they're still slow and like gas!!!!


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Carolina skiff


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I was with a "new" boat owner when I was on the shoalwater, he is very experianced with boats but he just got the shoalwater. That may have been it, I am not sure. But I do know that I got soaked. Don't get me wrong about the boat, I like it alot it has a cool layout and good design, and most of all some top notch guys running the show.

Is there a certain way to run the shoalwater to keep dry. My buddy complains about it alot, maybe I can give him some pointers to keep dry. I know tilting the motor at the right agle and getting the speed correct helps, but is there more to it?



bayourat said:


> OR lack of driver skill in chop


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Small Dargel skiff - wet wet wet


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

DMC said:


> The Pathfinder I have now is a pretty dry ride. In a quartering chop, it can get you wet, but it has to be a pretty good chop.


OK, dry shirt but wet FEET, right?

.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Boston Whaler or Lake and Bay





Seriously, I was not impressed with the dryness of Shoalwater.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Lowe welded aluminum 16'x48" tiller steer. Stiff breeze with a decent chop, you need a scuba setup just to survive the ride. Were talking soaked to the bone through neoprene waders, and all my other foul weather ducking hunting gear. The only non water proof opening was around my neck and hands and I still think I poured water out of my waders. Luckly, this particular ride occured in April when it was 80 degrees out. It must have been a funny site, though, when we pulled up to the dock. Two middle aged men laughing like idiots, completely soaked, with a boat half full of water and a large stringer of trout and redfish floating around in it. To date, that was my personal best fishing trip.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Without question the old school BayHawk with the downward angled bow. That has to be the absolute stupidest boat design I have ever seen. I can't think of a single advantage to having the bow dip like that, all it was good for was letting in more spray and making it easier to take waves over the bow. I almost got killed crossing Aransas Bay in one of those things, they are downright dangerous!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

is it a good thing or bad thing? i own a Nitro Bay 2200 (the one without the liner) it has been one of the best boats i have been in or owned as far as dry ride and comfort for the family... *one of the only boats on the Gulf coast that has not been mentioned in this thread good or bad.* There is bad with the good... 1) you had to leave the deck drain plugs in to keep from filling up the deck of your boat, 2) if you ran the bait well, you could only run it for a short period of time because it would overflow, 3) Mercury on the back of mine... need i say more


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Holmes Boatworks Fiberglass 18 footer.

Wettest, roughest, boat I have been in to include flat bottom aluminum boats. 
However, it is the best boat I have and gets me to the fish and is slightly drier then wading so, I'm not complaining.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i've had a redfin 17' for 12 yrs now. yes, it's very wet, but's it runs and it's paid for.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

LOL.....this thread is silly, you can get wet riding in any boat under the right conditions. And it should be obvious that flat, and low sided boats catch more spray than deep vee, deep sided boats do.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

gulf coast


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

The Old style flat bottom kenners when they first came out were pretty bad. 
Many time's we had to pull the plug to let some of the water OUT while running .

Another buddy has a 20' shallowsport that is decked with CARPET. Carpet automatically gets wet when you launch and stay's wet the rest of the trip. And for some reason -even when its flat- there is a fine mist that come's off the back of the boat and gets your back all wet . 

Dave


----------



## skipjack07 (Sep 21, 2006)

I second on the WetFins im mean Redfins I should have just jumped into the water!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

FlakMan said:


> Small Dargel skiff - wet wet wet


Hop on my 186 Dargel Skout and cut across Aransas Bay with a 15+ wind. Bring a bar of soap. The wind spray will get you. But keeping the bow down helps alot. It took me a couple of years to figure her out. I wouldn't trade her for nothing.
Tight Knot


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*wetest boat*

without a doubt the wetest riding rig is the promaster 21


----------



## Trout Daddy (Sep 12, 2007)

Your gonna get wet when water is present


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> Surprising to see people say that Shoalwaters and Explorers are wet. These hulls have their flaws (slow, gas-guzzling, no reverse, slide in corners), but I would never consider them wet rides.
> 
> Are you sure you guys are not confusing them with another hull?


I agree 100%. You could make the argument though that any boat out there is wet under the right conditions. I have seen pics of spray coming over the bow of an aircraft carrier.... so use a little common sense. 
I won't say I have never got wet in my shoalwater, but I was in VERY rough conditions(wind over 25mph). Have a friend with a transport 22' and that is a VERY smooth and dry ride. 
My .02


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

huh

which one



bentman said:


> gulf coast


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Team WETFIN is about the wettest boat around


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

loom said:


> I agree 100%. You could make the argument though that any boat out there is wet under the right conditions. I have seen pics of spray coming over the bow of an aircraft carrier.... so use a little common sense.
> I won't say I have never got wet in my shoalwater, but I was in VERY rough conditions(wind over 25mph). Have a friend with a transport 22' and that is a VERY smooth and dry ride.
> My .02


My 05 19' Explorer TV is a much drier ride than my 03 Bay Stealth 218 (21'-8") ever was. I find myself quartering waves quite often. The Bay Stealth would spray water out and up off the nose at every hit. The Explorer turns the spray downward much better.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm a Kenner guy, but get wet all the time. I have learned if you tack the wave sideways, and that's hard on your arms to fight a straight line in the guts back to your destination you can stay drier than head on against or with.

Triton, Ranger, Parker, Whaler, etc. are all wet as well. Galveston Bay is tough 80% of the time for me and my planned days, frog toggs are like toilet paper after a few beatings.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

The ole Kenner semi vee. Wet. The replacement Shoalwater 19TV was drier.

Now my theory to avoid such is on my next boat I want a raised platform plus 250 + horses. Be high and go fast before the spay even gets a chance to hit me. :wink: Well I doubt I'll get that much horsepower, to cheap, but I do want the raised platform.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

just add curtains to stay dry


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd like to see that guy when he stopped.

At least he's not a fisherman. No reel, rod or ice chest. To top it off he must of got in trouble for leaving a wet glass on coffee tables. pay back time.

Just another Table Craft.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Never been in one that wouldn't get you wet. Own a 21' Sea Pro and in the right conditions, YOUR WET!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*The wettest*

By far has to be the Redfin followed by Bayhawk the old Cajuns and Bluewave.
The driest ride by far is a an old style Whaler Outrage, not the smoothest, but the driest. Gater


----------



## mako17 (Jul 30, 2007)

For an offshore design, I have never been as consistently wet no matter how calm the seas as in a friend's old Aquasport 222 Osprey.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

13' Dargel Scooter


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

My old Cajun 2100............................................I have never been that wet.........................even when I go swimming.

My Blackjack is a different story, I have run 5000 rpm's, about 49mph, dead into an Aransas bay chop that was being pushed up by 25 mph winds and was dry.


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Wet Wave!

I mean Blue Wave!


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Gulf Coast -

I have never been on an 18, but all the other ones are as dry or dryer than ANY other boat out there. Period.

#1 - Redfin
#2 - Bayhawk

You can't really count boats under 16 ft. because they just don't reach to the other wave.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, there are some rough, wet ones out there and then there are some captains that like to trim there motor under the hull and try to plow through what's in there way. I've seen it, and done it before I got smart and adjusted my boat to the conditions. I am by no means an expert but have learned that modern boats with tabs, jack plates, T/T, you have to adjust to what is going on. Some of my buddies think that where their JP or T/T is OK when they launch is where they need to be all day. Unless you want to hose your buddy sitting on the cooler port side the entire way, adjust to the conditions.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Gosh knows after the carrier comments, your right, we all get wet and just part of fishing.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

BeachCityBoy said:


> LOL.....this thread is silly, you can get wet riding in any boat under the right conditions. And it should be obvious that flat, and low sided boats catch more spray than deep vee, deep sided boats do.


I agree it's silly, but how many times have you read a report on this or that boat where the poster states "very dry ride" or "driest boat I have ever owned"? I've seen that more times that I can count. They have to be comparing it to something.

I just wondered what people are comparing the dry boat to.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

AimlessRolling said:


> OK, dry shirt but wet FEET, right?
> 
> .


Not really. I keep plugs in unless it's hot out and I want some water on my feet.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

cruss said:


> without a doubt the wetest riding rig is the promaster 21


 Probably not as wet as the ProMaster 185.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm running an 18' Gulf Coast. It's supprisingly dry for an 18' boat. Of course any boat will get some cross-wind spray. But I do have to say that it's drier than most. I'm sure the larger models are as good. I'm running an old 1998 150 HP Evinrude Ficht and it's pretty nice.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

A Shower Sport boat in the Lower Laguna will make for a very wet ride. The J&H B240 is smooth and dry in the front but water will come over the sides in the back and wash out your wading gear.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

DMC said:


> Not really. I keep plugs in unless it's hot out and I want some water on my feet.


My 03 model 2200 keeps my feet wet. I have yet to find plugs BIG enough to fill the drain holes. Thought about scuppers but just haven't gotten around to it.

Where did you find plugs big enough for those drain holes?

I think the main reason mine holds water is the extra heavy T-Top. It was once a spotting tower and I had the tower top cut off and went back with some shade.

Aimless


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

A "Shower Sport"? Is that you you play with in the tub?.............lol


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Now my theory to avoid such is on my next boat I want a raised platform plus 250 + horses. Be high and go fast before the spay even gets a chance to hit me. :wink: Well I doubt I'll get that much horsepower, to cheap, but I do want the raised platform.


I've got the raised console on my 21 explorer and it does make a big difference when you get spray. usually just my legs or shorts get wet unless it's super nasty. last weekend crossing west matty in REAL 3' bay chop and a 25+ east wind, the glasses got wet a few times.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Here is my bride and me in our wettest boat, especially when you turn it over end over end !


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

mako17 said:


> For an offshore design, I have never been as consistently wet no matter how calm the seas as in a friend's old Aquasport 222 Osprey.


I 2nd this as far as a "v" boat goes. My dad had a 170 Osprey, that got you wet sitting on the trailer.

I didn'n read the whole thread but haven't seen anybody mention a ShowerCraft, oh I meant to say ShallowCraft.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bertram 31 with 350 gas engines - hands down the wettest you will get offshore in 3-4 ft seas. 

In bays: a Dargel 170 Scout with any cross sea.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 89 bay hawk 172. woulnt even think about taking it out unless the winds where forecasted as light and variable. SUPER SOAKER!!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Wettest 
Carolina Skiff
Shower Shallow Sport
Blue Wave
Explorer
Scout Bay Boats

Dry Boats:
Blazer Bay
Pathfinder
Century
Lake and Bay
Triton


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a 1990 18' RFL. It's like riding the log ride at six flags. one little wave in front of you and it comes over the bow in gallons.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a '96 Robalo 1820 that was soaking wet from bow spray with the 18deg. dead rise in Galveston Bay. It was my 2nd boat. The boat was built like a tank and I could take it almost anywhere on the upper coast, but just too wet. I traded it in 2 years ago for a Gulf Coast 20' and have been dry ever since.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Being a Majek and a Pathfinder owner, I have gotten more spray in the Pathfinder then the Majek.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

majek and whitecaps = a free carwash


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never laughed so hard when my friend told me about his carolina skiff. He told me he should of justed jump in the water before getting in the boat.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

wet stealth i mean baystealth


----------



## biminitwist (May 12, 2006)

Last boat owned; 16' Dargel scooter was a shower in only a slight chop.

Current boat; 21' Bay Stealth Xtreme very dry.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

AimlessRolling said:


> My 03 model 2200 keeps my feet wet. I have yet to find plugs BIG enough to fill the drain holes. Thought about scuppers but just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Where did you find plugs big enough for those drain holes?
> 
> ...


My boat is an 01 so the drains are on the sides and the holes are made for the plugs. There is no check valve. The boat actually came with plugs, I believe.


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

19 foot carolina skiff was the wettest boat ive been in.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Mid 80's 248 wellcraft C.C. with cuddy, my bud and I would wear diving masks on our offshore runs. Not just spray, but a solid sheet of water would hit you. You could actually ring out your clothes when you stopped.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

21' Shallow Sport or should say water sport........ Also throw in a 13'5" Dargel Skooter it will drowned you. 

Mike


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

My Bay Stealth used to have my buddies scurrying to the lee side of the boat in a strong crosswind. Trim tabs fixed that and now I only get them wet when I feel like it.


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*wet/and/dry*

I have a carolina skiff seachaser 22'' v-hull. Very good in the rough chop, handles it well. But when there's cross winds you will get over spray, just like any other boat. Anyone who says their boat is 100 % dry is full of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Whalers and the knockoffs (Tran, Gulf Coast) are dry because of the smirk molded into the hull that leads down to the chine. That ridge deflects spray and turns it back down an out. Even spray that blows out forwarward is turned down by the smirk, versus it going up and you running right through it. Look at the wet boats like bayhawk, redfin, etc. Their hull sides are absolutely smooth with little if any hull flare to push spray away. It's pretty easy to tell which boat is going to ride wet vs dry just by looking at the front third of the hull shape.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

By far Carolina skiff, before you leave the dock, put on your rain gear! Donk


----------



## redfin20 (Jun 5, 2006)

yea i have a wetfin ,oh i mean redfin. good solid boat and will get real skinny , been alot of places with it and caught alot of fish out of it but you better bring extra cushions for the rough ride and an extra poncho. anyone interested in buying it , its for sale. pm me


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

My old 21' Mako was pretty wet one day south of Freeport.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh what fun!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

my olde hewes is very dry, all things considered.... in certain conditions, however, it can get as wet as anything else. 

that coastal 24ft wellcraft was a wet one, but the old steplift V20 hulls by well craft had to be one of the driest made. 

i think the 14-16ft aluminum jon boats are the worst, simply because you get the **** beat out of you, while you get wet...... lovely. shallow sports are notoriously wet... also those old 16-18ft tri-hull-runabout-jobbies are very wet. 

hey propwash, what brought on that trouble with your mako? nail a sea-turtle or something?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

and carpet on a saltwater boat has never made any sense to me....!


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

That is the result of backing down on a tarpon. We had two spool us earlier that day and I got caught up in the excitement. I backed down too hard and swamped the engine.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

PassingThru said:


> My 19 foot Carolina Skiff. Even with SmartRails, it doesn't take much of a chop to know whether the water is salty enough to fish. Just lick your lips and stop when it tastes salty enough.


Boy do I agree with that....I also own a 19' Carolina Skiff...and while running in local lakes, down in the bay, and offshore....we've sure had some showers! If we had soap, we could have taken a good bath in all the spray that flatbottom burps out the front for you to run into! It sure feels pretty good on a hot summer afternoon though!


----------



## Slow Boat to China (May 8, 2006)

*Wettest ride!*

My 13'6" Dargel is the wettest boat I know of. My friend T calls it a "summer boat". Driest is our 22' Mowdy. Unbelievable. Good combo to have those two!


----------

